# Profession of Faith Sermons



## N. Eshelman (Mar 10, 2009)

I am wondering if any of the pastors here preach a 'profession of faith sermon' when someone makes a profession of faith in Church? We have a profession of faith this Lord's Day* and I was hoping to preach a sermon that was sort of aimed at the professor. 

If so, what are some favorite texts to preach when one makes a profession of faith? 





* He has already made the public profession of faith before the Session, but he will affirm his vows before the congregation on this Lord's Day.


----------



## Guido's Brother (Mar 10, 2009)

I've done two such services. I've preached on 1 Peter 3:15 and Jude 3. Part of the rationale is the fact that I include apologetics training in their preconfession instruction.


----------

